# Rosen's vs. Tintinalli's Emergency Medicine?



## CWATT (May 20, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the newer versions (2013 or newer)?  I was able to flip through Tintinalli's today and found it to be a solid reference manual format but not much of a page turner.   I hear Rosen's is a better read but reviews of the older versions criticize it for being comparably less comprehensive (perhaps it wasn't the two volume edition it is now...).

Thanks,
- C


----------



## EpiEMS (May 20, 2017)

@CWATT, is this for personal reference or for class?

(i'm very curious to see what folks have to say - I too have been looking for a good reference text.)


----------



## CWATT (May 20, 2017)

@EpiEMS - This is for class but I had been thinking about getting one of these for a while now to go deeper than my current text collection can offer.  Nothing like school to force your hand in shelling out the pesos.  :S

I did find a Reddit thread on these two texts.  Those posting seem to favour Rosen's but didn't include any qualifying info.  In that same thread, one user said both texts were used during their emergency medicine residency; Rosen's in R1-R2 and Tintinalli's in R3-R5. (which seems rather redundant to me).


----------



## EpiEMS (May 20, 2017)

CWATT said:


> @EpiEMS - This is for class but I had been thinking about getting one of these for a while now to go deeper than my current text collection can offer.  Nothing like school to force your hand in shelling out the pesos.  :S
> 
> I did find a Reddit thread on these two texts.  Those posting seem to favour Rosen's but didn't include any qualifying info.  In that same thread, one user said both texts were used during their emergency medicine residency; Rosen's in R1-R2 and Tintinalli's in R3-R5. (which seems rather redundant to me).



Very interesting. I was just about to check the StudentDoctor forums. You're in medic school or something different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 20, 2017)

Look through both of them pretty thoroughly, and then get whichever one you find is organized better and is easier to read. 

If you can't get access to both to look at, maybe buy both on Amazon and after looking through each one thoroughly, return the one you like less. 

I wouldn't worry much about whether one covers certain things in a little more depth than the other. You'll spend more time reading and have an easier time understanding the one that you think is an easier read. If it doesn't cover a few specific items as thoroughly as you need, that's what Google is for.


----------



## Eden (May 21, 2017)

I really like Tintinali's, use it very often. Didnt try out rosen's though.


----------



## climberslacker (May 29, 2017)

Haven't read either but the most recent episode of EmCrit had some insight. Scott said the read Rosen's cover-to-cover and then have Tintinali's as a reference when he was talking about books that every PGY1 should read for emergency medicine.


----------

